# New mice squeak when I try to pick them up?



## Lilith

I haven't had them for long, so this might be normal, but when I tried to pick up one of my mice she squeaked a lot and wouldn't let me (even though I barely touched her). Is this normal with new mice? I've only tried to pick her up once and she made this noise. I'm thinking maybe I should leave her for a few more days?


----------



## madmouse

Yeah, it's not entirely uncommon for skittish mice to squeak when you try to handle them. It can't hurt to try letting her settle in for a few more days. How are you trying to pick her up (scooping with your hands or getting her by the tail)? How does she act once she's on your hand? She may just have a flighty personality, esp if she is a pet shop mouse. She may get better with time or with handling, or she may just be destined to be an "observation" pet. Imo, a mouse's personality is often more influenced by genetics than even socialization. I have had babies from squirrelly parents who were handled every day from birth and still came out somewhat squirrelly. I have had pups born from calm friendly parents while I was out of town who were never socialized and still came out quite friendly. It's sad but some mice will never completely warm up to people and you just have to respect that. But don't give up! Working with her will certainly help to some extent, even if she never becomes the perfect pet. I'm assuming that you are sure she isn't ill or injured in anyway? (That could cause a mouse to squeak about being picked up too)


----------



## Lilith

Thanks for the reply. When she was in my hand she seemed ok, picking her up was when she sqeaked and I picked her up by scooping her. She might be, she was from a pet shop but the pet shop all breed their own animals and handle them regularly apparently, but I suppose not as regularly as maybe needed? I won't give up on her, I'll continue putting my hand in the cage and seeing if she'll walk on and gradually progressing from there. Fingers crossed! No she's not ill, thankfully. Thanks for your answer


----------



## moustress

Some mousies are just like that; my cuddle buddy, Bud, loves to be in my hand, but he still sometimes lets out a little squeak when I put my hand on him. He will walk under my hand and through my fingers when I put my open hand over him with the fingers spread, so I know he's not really afraid of my hand.

He's all I have at the moment, thought so we are working on that. He almost climbed onto the back of my hand today. I think he recognizes that I can't grab him like that.

You could try picking your mouse up in a TP tube or something like that.


----------

